

Terrorism trial to be heard entirely in secret for 1st time in modern UK history - Brakenshire
http://www.theguardian.com/law/2014/jun/04/uk-secret-terrorism-trial-legal-justice-human-rights

======
merrua
"if the trial were held in public the prosecution might not proceed with the
case". Worrying. "But the evidence on which the crown relied to argue for the
secret trial could not be presented in open court" "This relates to the pair's
alleged possession of a document entitled "Bombmaking". What do you bet that
the evidence is improperly obtained, like with the NSA.

------
iwwr
It looks like "national security" became a catch-all concept these days.

But not sure how the government gains from secrecy in this case since they
seek to advertise a successful anti-terrorism program. That should be conveyed
by public and publicized prosecutions.

